# ego one vt kit



## Coera (23/11/15)

Hi all.

Anyone knows who stock the ego one vt kit...?

Thanx


----------



## Riaz (23/11/15)

I've moved the thread for you @Coera

One of the vendors will reply shortly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (23/11/15)

We have Black and Silver VT and CT kits inbound .. will arrive in a week or so..


----------

